# My new girl :)



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

She is BEAUTIFUL! I love her markings! Her head is beautiful, very dishy!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks! I love how she has such an araby face for only being half arab!


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

I have to agree, she is a beauty  How tall is she? Oh and how old? She likes tiny


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

She's a yearling. I haven't measured her, so not sure how tall she is right now, will have to do so next week. Her dam is supposedly (I say that because I've not seen her) 15h, and Rocko is 13h. I'm hoping she'll end up 13.2-14 as that's my preferred height hehe


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

She is stunning. I love the dainty head and the unique markings!!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I love her! Good buy, you have such good looking horses! Did you say you got a Zorse?


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks! I'm so happy to have her!  
Here is her sire's website: Rocko's Gold more information I don't like the jumping photo they have on the front page... He looks much nicer o/f on the picture page  

And yup, my friend in Texas came across two zorses, she bought one and I bought the other  They're both with her, she's working with mine and when she has him broke to ride I"ll have him hauled to me. I have pics on my photobucket account, but photobucket is blocked at work. But you can get to them through my website www.CheyAutRanch.com on the "horses" then "other horses" page, he's at the bottom.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow that is cool! Is your Zorse a gelding?


----------



## SFMoneyMarket (Sep 20, 2008)

I love her! Congrats, I once came across a welara filly and came soo close to getting her, she was so pretty!

And that Zorse is so cool!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks! Yup, Ziggy is a gelding. My friend's is a mare, and she said she came into heat! Since zorses are sterile, that surprised us... is that normal for a sterile animal? Do female mules "come into heat?"

I love Welaras... the beauty of an Arab and the beauty of a Welsh combined...


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

She's so cute!  I looove her face. She looks very sweet. Congrats!


----------

